# Tyvek 1085D



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

I found some tyvek 1085D at a garage sale and I was wondering if it would work for windsocks. What do you guys think?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I do not hink that is the stuff used for socks, it is a different # what is normally used.


----------



## Fowlaholic (Apr 26, 2006)

The advertised Tyvek that is used is 1443R which is a soft tyvek meaning it is like it is washed so it will take paint as well as be weatherproof.

1085 is a medical grade and will tend to obsorb some water over time which will cause it to degrade.

I know this from experience I work as an engineer in medical manufacturing.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

is 1443R the same tyvek used for building houses?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

NO not even close to the same as 1443


----------



## Fowlaholic (Apr 26, 2006)

No 1443 is not anything like construction Tyvek. If you have ever seen the soft white over coats that they wear quite often in manufacturing facilities. This is more of what the 1443 is like.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Fowlaholic said:


> No 1443 is not anything like construction Tyvek. If you have ever seen the soft white over coats that they wear quite often in manufacturing facilities. This is more of what the 1443 is like.


Yes the the over coats are the same material as 1443.


----------

